# Knows her name....but



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

and even will come up to you most times....BUT..when you try to grab her to pick her up she either runs away or backs away from me backwards.. It's soooo frustratiing. I have to chase her down to pick her up. Ugggggggggh


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Mine do that sometimes because they know something bad is coming... For example, after lunch Kallie knows I'm going to leave for work soon, so when I go over to her sometimes she runs away, knowing what's coming next. 

I know what to do but don't always do it myself..... you should always have something good for them when you go to pick them up. Don't pick them up and then go immediately to grooming or putting her in her crate. She will associate being picked up with the thing she doesn't like. Even if Kallie plays games with me and runs away I praise her when she sits and finally let's me pick her up. I make a big deal out of it and give her lots of love, etc. so hopefully she'll associate being picked up with something good.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Nov 16 2005, 09:45 PM
> *Mine do that sometimes because they know something bad is coming... For example, after lunch Kallie knows I'm going to leave for work soon, so when I go over to her sometimes she runs away, knowing what's coming next.
> 
> I know what to do but don't always do it myself..... you should always have something good for them when you go to pick them up. Don't pick them up and then go immediately to grooming or putting her in her crate. She will associate being picked up with the thing she doesn't like. Even if Kallie plays games with me and runs away I praise her when she sits and finally let's me pick her up. I make a big deal out of it and give her lots of love, etc. so hopefully she'll associate being picked up with something good.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120419*


[/QUOTE]


The thing is...the only time I am picking her up is for cleaning her face...which is no biggie she behaves SO WELL for that.







and the other time I'm picking her up is to give her hugs and kisses...that's all. So I don't think she is associating with me getting ready to do something to her that she doesn't like. hmmmmm.....I just think at this point it's just her playing with me. Seems like EVERYTHING is a game...and it's always PLAY TIME when we get home since she's home alone all day. But I will have to use the treat thing...and have something in my hand when I call her and pick her up...hopefully that may work over time. O.K. because I want to give her healthy...and good treats...can you suggest any for my little one.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina+Nov 16 2005, 08:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thing is...the only time I am picking her up is for cleaning her face...which is no biggie she behaves SO WELL for that.







and the other time I'm picking her up is to give her hugs and kisses...that's all. So I don't think she is associating with me getting ready to do something to her that she doesn't like. hmmmmm.....I just think at this point it's just her playing with me. Seems like EVERYTHING is a game...and it's always PLAY TIME when we get home since she's home alone all day. But I will have to use the treat thing...and have something in my hand when I call her and pick her up...hopefully that may work over time. O.K. because I want to give her healthy...and good treats...can you suggest any for my little one.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120423
[/B][/QUOTE]

Try to teach her to sit on command. That way if she is running from you, you can ask her to sit and then stay and you can then praise her, treat her and then pick her up.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Max loves being picked up. Most times I pick him up for kisses and love. I even can tell now when he wants to be picked up.

I did read, though,....if your dog backs away from you...you should turn around and walk away from them. Let them chase you. Or they will continue this behavior. It's that alpha thing.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MaxMommy_@Nov 16 2005, 10:21 PM
> *Max loves being picked up.  Most times I pick him up for kisses and love.  I even can tell now when he wants to be picked up.
> 
> I did read, though,....if your dog backs away from you...you should turn around and walk away from them.  Let them chase you.  Or they will continue this behavior.  It's that alpha thing.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Ahhhhhhh....the Alpha thing....o.k. got it. I will that too. I think between the 4 of us...me, my husband and 2 kids. SHE KNOWS I run the show here...LOL with just about everything...so I will try walking away from her when she does this and see if it works.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I read somewhere that Malts (or was it small dogs in general--I don't recall) tend to cower or back away. It is like a natural instinct. I know Toby cowers and I pick him up all the time just to play with him, so it may be a natural reaction.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

These dogs are something else...when I go to pick Paris up she seems to know why and if it is for something she doesn't like she will start the Malt 500 around the coffee table. I just have to let her tire herself out and then I get her.


----------

